# At what year is a BMW considered a classic?



## plforney (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi all...I was curious about when a BMW or any car for that matter is considered a classic, or antique? I just purchased a 1989 325i. How much is my car worth? It has no rust, the paint is thinning on the hood and roof, and trunk. The inside is clean, no tears in the seats. the carpets in good shape. The only major problem is there's a few cracks in the dash board, typical for Arizona cars at this age. It has 149,000 miles, and new tires. Having to fix the fuel pump because its on its way out. But besides all that how much is the car really worth?:dunno:


----------



## Chrispy (Dec 26, 2013)

I did a basic run through on http://edmunds.com.

It looks like at most the car is worth 2K.

Look for yourself on Edmunds or http://www.kbb.com/


----------



## 71_340 (Feb 18, 2014)

For licensing purposes most DMVs allow you to put historical plates on a 25 year + car. I wouldn't consider your car a classic; a classic BMW would be an 02 series with round taillights.


----------



## Mercedes Benz (Apr 7, 2014)

Some states are 30 years.


----------

